# Rodman Philbrick



## Lance (Mar 22, 2007)

One of my favorite authors, I would recomend him to anyone who likes reading some of the most original books I've ever read. I would suggest the book "The last book in the universe". It sounds corny but once you read it you will realize its great. Here's some info on it: http://www.rodmanphilbrick.com/last.htmlI would also recomend Rem World also written by him.


----------

